# Financial advisor



## boldlygoes (May 27, 2010)

I have an Offshore Trust Fund and require a IFA to monitor it for me. 
The IFA we used in the UK to set it up has gone missing and we no longer receive advise the way we have over the last few years.
The trust fund is working ok but at some point we will need to make changes, that is why I need to find a new IFA. 
As we now live permenently in Spain, Costa Blanca, I think a Spanish or Gibraltar based company would be best.
I know most of the Uk banks have offices in Spain and offer advise but I dont really want to use one, I prefer a totally independent company.
I have searched the forum but all that seems to be mentioned is "get a good financial adviser" but no companies are named. 
If any company is put forward the decision to use the company mentioned will be mine, I will not be looking to blame anyone else if it does not work out.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

It starts and ends with who, how and where the person /company that you turn to for "Independant" Financial Advice is regulated


----------



## boldlygoes (May 27, 2010)

djfwells said:


> It starts and ends with who, how and where the person /company that you turn to for "Independant" Financial Advice is regulated


Not sure if the above comment helps. 
I was hoping to get some form of recommendation, from there I could check out if they are regulated, what there history is and then make a decision.
if we still lived in the UK I would choose a FA close to home, IFA regulated, have a meeting to see what they have to say/offer and then make my decision.
Here in the Costa Blanca its not so easy hence the request.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

boldlygoes said:


> Not sure if the above comment helps.
> I was hoping to get some form of recommendation, from there I could check out if they are regulated, what there history is and then make a decision.
> if we still lived in the UK I would choose a FA close to home, IFA regulated, have a meeting to see what they have to say/offer and then make my decision.
> Here in the Costa Blanca its not so easy hence the request.


Ok, then taking things to the next level, it would depend entirely upon the nature of the advice that you required. You are asking for specific advice, but only giving vague details in return. As far as Spain is concerned, a rcommended IFA should be regulated by th Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) or Dirección General de Seguros y Fondos de Pensiones (DGS) - depending on the nature of the advice that you were seeking.


----------



## boldlygoes (May 27, 2010)

djfwells said:


> Ok, then taking things to the next level, it would depend entirely upon the nature of the advice that you required. You are asking for specific advice, but only giving vague details in return. As far as Spain is concerned, a rcommended IFA should be regulated by th Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) or Dirección General de Seguros y Fondos de Pensiones (DGS) - depending on the nature of the advice that you were seeking.


I didnt think I was being vague. I have stated that I am looking for a FA to give advise on an Offshore Trust Fund. I dont want to just pick one out of the paper.
The information you have given regarding the Spanish regulated FA is appreciated but I dont think I will be able to use it, it seems to way to technical for me.
Not being experienced in these matters I assumed I would be able to get a recommendation for a company, English speaking, who dealt with investments,Trust Funds etc, regulated either in the UK or Spain/Gibraltar.
Surely I am not the first to need the help of a FA.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

boldlygoes said:


> I didnt think I was being vague. I have stated that I am looking for a FA to give advise on an Offshore Trust Fund. I dont want to just pick one out of the paper.
> The information you have given regarding the Spanish regulated FA is appreciated but I dont think I will be able to use it, it seems to way to technical for me.
> Not being experienced in these matters I assumed I would be able to get a recommendation for a company, English speaking, who dealt with investments,Trust Funds etc, regulated either in the UK or Spain/Gibraltar.
> Surely I am not the first to need the help of a FA.



Can't see why nobody has given you an answer that your looking for;

Try;

Abbey Financial Solutions

- Craig Allanson


and mention my name (Merv Hopkins)


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Can't see why nobody has given you an answer that your looking for;
> 
> Try;
> 
> ...


Can't see on their website where (or even if) they are regulated, and by who...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I still use the financial advisor that I used when I lived in England


----------



## boldlygoes (May 27, 2010)

Hepa said:


> I still use the financial advisor that I used when I lived in England



I would to but as I said mine has gone missing so I need a new one, hence the request for recommendations/suggestions


----------

